# Youtube embed different here than most sites?



## Ashstrodamus

I just joined a week or two ago and I used to manually embed yt vids on forums all the time. Well I was trying to post some live performances and couldn't get the embed to work for shit. I tried just copying and pasting the URL, I tried [yt]******[/yt], and I tried [youtube]*******[/youtube]. I used everything after the "=" mark also. Any idea what I'm doing wrong? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## MFB

You do everything after the word 'watch' from the ? onward. So for instance, if I wanted to do this AJFA link, it wouldn't be : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-BG1Ng2pU-8, I'd use just the numbers inside the youtube tags

Edit: apparently that's not quite right either, let me see if I find the last time I did it


----------



## downburst82

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=[/url]*-BG1Ng2pU-8*

[youtube vid]*-BG1Ng2pU-8*[/youtube vid]

without the spaces just youtubevid in [ ]


----------



## MFB

^ Ah, I was so close. Why the flying fvck we have it as youtubevid instead of just youtube, I'll never understand


----------



## Ashstrodamus

MFB said:


> ^ Ah, I was so close. Why the flying fvck we have it as youtubevid instead of just youtube, I'll never understand


Okay, let's try that'.


----------



## Ashstrodamus

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=[/url]-zHRu5xy2YAoYep, that shit still didn't work. WTF?



.... goddammit. This is bullshit. Someone could surely fix this goddamn bullshit for me. ....ing bullshit.


----------



## downburst82

Ashstrodamus said:


> [youtube vid]zHRu5xy2YAo[/youtube vid] Yep, that shit still didn't work. WTF?



without the spaces!!!!  



This------->


----------



## downburst82

then this ----> _*zHRu5xy2YAo*_


----------



## downburst82

[/MEDIA]<--------Then this


----------



## Ashstrodamus

.... it, I quit.


----------



## downburst82




----------



## Ashstrodamus

downburst82 said:


>


Ol' Roger is a badass. I love that vid.!!!!


----------



## Ashstrodamus

Thanks guy. Man, that shit got on my last nerve. I tried my best. No forum should be this damn hard to figure out.


----------



## Ashstrodamus

downburst82 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=[/url]*-BG1Ng2pU-8*
> 
> [youtube vid]*-BG1Ng2pU-8*[/youtube vid]
> 
> without the spaces just youtubevid in [ ]


My most current drummer can actually play about 80% of ....And Justice for All. Can't wait until he fixes his drums up. This should be good. I know about 70% of the album. We can surely collaborate on this project.


----------



## Electric Wizard

Often you can just paste the url into the quick reply box and the forum can parse the link and embed automatically, fyi. Used to be the case at least.


----------



## ferret

The problem with the auto-embed is that Youtube now defaults to using HTTPS, which starts the address as https://

But, the forum hasn't been updated to recognize that, and looks for http:// (With no s)

Change your link from https:// to http:// and it will auto-embed.


----------



## MoshJosh

Edit I can't get it either


----------



## Mike

Like this:


----------



## jonajon91

The right answer has been put in the thread already.
Take the YouTube URL


> https: //www.you tube.com/ watch? v=lS2k KDdFGmM
> 
> Remove the 'S' from 'https://' to get 'http://'
> 
> No need for any brackets or embeding, just plain text.



This thread needs no further posts.


----------



## Radio

Just testing this out!
Edit: Awesome it works! Thank you so much!


----------



## Sofos

I still feel there needs to be a 'button' for this in the new post box, like there is for "URL" and "image" and "quote". Hell, there should be one for "spoilers" and "soundcloud", too.


----------



## Sephael

Sofos said:


> I still feel there needs to be a 'button' for this in the new post box, like there is for "URL" and "image" and "quote". Hell, there should be one for "spoilers" and "soundcloud", too.



There is one for soundcloud.


----------



## Riffer

testing something


----------



## monkeybike

I wish I could see any videos on here, but seems my kindle fire doesn't jive up here. Youtube works for me on all sorts of other sites. On here I get a plugin not supported message.


----------



## asher

Does the Kindle Fire support Adobe Flash?


----------



## monkeybike

I dont think so.


----------



## asher

monkeybike said:


> I dont think so.



That's why embeds won't work then


----------



## monkeybike

So is it a different format on a sites like gawker, strat-talk,etc? Because youtube works there for me.


----------



## asher

Huh. Possibly, I don't know then!


----------



## 7 Dying Trees

...


----------

